# Best way to phone home from Grand Cayman?



## momala1 (Jun 5, 2007)

We are going to GC next week and I was wondering if anyone had any $ saving suggestions for phoning the states from there.  Our sons are traveling w/ us and their girlfriends are not!!!!  I am going to contact Cingular to find out about international roaming, but was also curious if anyone has used a calling card or some other way to avoid huge phone bills.  Please don't suggest we take their phones away - they are both in their 20s and I am just thrilled they still travel w/ us!  Thanks for any advice offered.


----------



## qlaval (Jun 5, 2007)

I was there last March.
Use my own cell phone (Bell Mobility) for one call (about 30 minutes)
Strangely, up to now I never received the bill!?!...


----------



## jgirvine (Jun 5, 2007)

*I know I read something*

Got check out the owners forum for the Morritts which is on Grand Cayman.  I know there has been discussions there about how to phone back to the states.  Either do a search, or post the question.  I think someone there has the answer.  Seems like it is an internet based phone service if I remember right.

http://morritts.17.forumer.com/


----------



## jtridle (Jun 5, 2007)

*Skype*



jgirvine said:


> Got check out the owners forum for the Morritts which is on Grand Cayman.  I know there has been discussions there about how to phone back to the states.  Either do a search, or post the question.  I think someone there has the answer.  Seems like it is an internet based phone service if I remember right.
> 
> http://morritts.17.forumer.com/



I belong to Morritt's Forum and I think I posted about Skype.  If you are taking a lap top computer along with you, sign up for Skype and download the program.  We did this last Fall just before going to Morritt's over Thanksgiving.  As I recall, we opened up a $10 account and then we were able to call back to the States to my sister's and friend's home phones for about 2-3 cents per minute!  I think if I remember correctly, we bought a little microphone to talk into.  Reception was excellent.  Skype member to Skype member can talk on line for free.  Since returning home, we signed up for Skype's unlimited calling to anyone in U.S to their home phone for $14.95/yr.  They were running a l/2 price special.  I now make most of my long distance calls from my computer for free (well, okay,  had to pay $14.95 for unlimited calls).  Occassionally, it can cut out a little but mostly is very good reception and certainly worth the cost.


----------



## caribbean (Jun 5, 2007)

I am currently in Barbados. We signed up with Skype before coming down here. It has been working great. At 21 cents a minute, it is a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Jun 6, 2007)

I was at Morritts Grand last April and used Skype with no problems.  You have to buy a number for about $10 and then I bought a package of minutes, seems like it was 700 minutes for $15 or so.  We called home every day to check on our 2 year old.  My wife also called some of her friends while sitting on the patio overlooking the ocean to rub it in.  

I bought a USB phone to make and receive calls.  It worked great.  I think I paid about $30 for it.


----------



## travelguy (Jun 7, 2007)

We were at Morritts last Winter.  Our Verizon cell phones didn't work so I arranged to get a phone cc from our phone company for a low price per minute for occasional use.  We used the wireless internet for a low, flat fee from the room for all major communication during the week.  We discovered that the costs from the resort room phone were very low, lower than the phone cc!


----------

